# LS6 Block & Intake



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

so a guy at my work said the GTO might have a LS6 block and intake because he thought all 04s came with them is this true? i ran the intake number on LS1tech and that came back as saying it was a Z06 LS6 intake. i could find anything on the block. any input?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

By 2002 Most if not all LS1's used the LS6 block and intake.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The LS6 block is slightly different(windows cast into the block between cylinders) and a bit stronger. Nothing too crazy. I would NEVER waste my money swapping an LS1 with an LS6. Just no real gains.

If you want to basically turn your LS1 into an LS6 just get 243 heads and a new cam.

I belive in 2001 GM put the LS6 intake mani on all LS1 motors.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> The LS6 block is slightly different(windows cast into the block between cylinders) and a bit stronger. Nothing too crazy. I would NEVER waste my money swapping an LS1 with an LS6. Just no real gains.
> 
> If you want to basically turn your LS1 into an LS6 just get 243 heads and a new cam.
> 
> I belive in 2001 GM put the LS6 intake mani on all LS1 motors.


i wasnt gunna swap anything im just currious if the GTO has a LS6 block and intake manifold


----------

